
ISIS - The Most Difficult Puzzle Ever - eibrahim
http://www.thetechbrief.com/2007/12/17/isis-the-most-difficult-puzzle-ever/
======
rw
The Sharper Image is working on P=?NP.

------
eibrahim
Has anyone bought/seen this? Is it any good? Is it worth the money?

~~~
ars
The sharper image is bankrupt.

